# [Cairo-dock] Lancement impossible avec OpenGL (Résolu)

## jaypeche

Bonsoir à tous,

J'utilisais jusqu'à présent Gentoo dans une machine virtuelle sous VirtualBox. J'ai mis à jour mon système, principalement gnome 3.18 -> 3.20 et depuis cairo-dock refuse de se lancer !!?

OpenGL tourne car glxgears me retourne 322frames/5s

J'ai cette erreur au lancement : 

```
jay@dbox2_vm ~ $ cairo-dock

warning :  (/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-3.4.0/work/cairo-dock-3.4.0/src/implementations/cairo-dock-egl.c:gldi_register_egl_backend:232)  

  Cairo-Dock was not built with EGL support

warning :  (/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-3.4.0/work/cairo-dock-3.4.0/src/implementations/cairo-dock-glx.c:_initialize_opengl_backend:129)  

  couldn't find an appropriate visual, trying to get one without Stencil buffer

(it may cause some little deterioration in the rendering) ...

 ============================================================================

   Cairo-Dock version : 3.4.0

   Compiled date      : Nov  2 2016 17:56:28

   Built with GTK     : 3.20

   Running with OpenGL: 1

 ============================================================================

Inconsistency detected by ld.so: .sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 497: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xffffffff) == 8' failed!

```

J'ai pourtant downgradé vers la derniere version stable et le problème subsiste... RRhhhh    :Sad: 

J'ai fais qq recherches mais rien n'y fait ! Quelqu'un aurait il une idée ?

Merçi.

emerge --info : https://gist.github.com/99025c0865c9d26fc166d0e9d7fb2070

----------

## sebB

Pas mal de maj ces temps ci sur gnome.

A tu tenté les classiques emerge @preserved-rebuid, revdep-rebuild...?

Sinon, regarde là https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-949386-start-0.html

Le mec à recompilé toutes les dépendances de ces paquets cassés

----------

## jaypeche

Salut sebB, merçi pour ta réponse.   :Idea: 

C'est vrai qu'il y a pas mal de mises à jour gnome ces temps çi 3.18->3.20, ca a été un peu laborieux avec webkit-gtk qui mets près de 8h à compiler sur ma VM.

J'ai bien tenté les deux commandes que tu suggères mais portage ne retourne rien, le système est cohérent.

Je me suis donc penché sur le topic en anglais où le gars explique qu'il a plusieurs applications comme emacs, mesa, gtk-pixbuf, cairo... qui remonte ce message d'erreur : 

```
Inconsistency detected by ld.so: .sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 497: elf_machine_rela_relative
```

J'ai donc fait un : 

```
equery g x11-misc/cairo-dock-3.4.0
```

 pour obtenir un "depgraph" des dépendances à satisfaire.

Du coup je vais retenter la compilation des 20 paquets requis pour 

cairo-dock:

```
 * dependency graph for x11-misc/cairo-dock-3.4.0

 `--  x11-misc/cairo-dock-3.4.0  ~amd64 

   `--  dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.102  (dev-libs/dbus-glib) amd64 

   `--  dev-libs/glib-2.48.2  (dev-libs/glib) amd64 

   `--  dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.4  (dev-libs/libxml2) amd64 

   `--  gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.16  (gnome-base/librsvg) amd64 

   `--  net-misc/curl-7.50.3  (net-misc/curl) amd64 

   `--  sys-apps/dbus-1.10.12  (sys-apps/dbus) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/cairo-1.14.6  (x11-libs/cairo) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/pango-1.40.3  (x11-libs/pango) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.31  (x11-libs/gtk+) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/gtkglext-1.2.0-r3  (x11-libs/gtkglext) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.10  (x11-libs/libXrender) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9  (x11-libs/gtk+) amd64 

   `--  sys-libs/glibc-2.22-r4  (sys-libs/glibc) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.4-r1  (x11-libs/libXcomposite) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1.3  (x11-libs/libXinerama) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/libXtst-1.2.3  (x11-libs/libXtst) amd64 

   `--  dev-util/intltool-0.51.0-r1  (dev-util/intltool) amd64 

   `--  virtual/pkgconfig-0-r1  (virtual/pkgconfig) amd64 

   `--  sys-devel/gettext-0.19.7  (sys-devel/gettext) amd64 

   `--  sys-devel/make-4.1-r1  (sys-devel/make) amd64 

   `--  dev-util/cmake-3.5.2-r1  (>=dev-util/cmake-2.8.12) amd64 

[ x11-misc/cairo-dock-3.4.0 stats: packages (22), max depth (1) ]

```

Je tiendrai à jour ce topic pour que cela puisse éventuellement servir à quelqu'un   :Wink: 

----------

## jaypeche

Après recompilation des dépendances, j'ai toujours cette erreur, je pensais que la glibc pouvait être à l'origine de mon souçi mais non !§§!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Je ne sais pas quelle correction apporter  :Question: 

cairo-dock.log : https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2d6e0a6d5a9fe924b1243edbefb5935e

----------

## sebB

Pas trop d'idées.

Tu peux tenter un ldconfig -v voire un emerge -e @system si le coeur t'en dit.

----------

## jaypeche

Bonsoir sebB, merçi de te pencher sur mon souçi, j'ai bien lancé un ldconfig -v, je ne connaissais pas cette commande, ni ce qu'elle retourne exactement, en tout cas, de ce que je vois l'ensemble des librairies dynamiques me semble cohérent.

Je poste içi le résultat pour info : https://gist.github.com/anonymous/461f52eabfe4b7dea9442b3d46c86746

J'étais bien tenté de recompiler le système, mais pour un simple bug, c'est peut être un peu laborieux ! Mais bon, je vais tenter quand même   :Exclamation: 

```
emerge -epv @system
```

Pas moins de 355 paquets à recompiler, dur ! -> https://gist.github.com/c11c253446b2a2685a6ea878d45ef28e

Allez hop, je me lance, ça ne peut pas faire de mal, en général, je choisis plutôt cette option suite à une mise à jour de GCC ! 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sebB

Au pire tu peux toujours utiliser dashtodock

Edit:

Je viens de faire un test sur une machine tournant avec gnome 3.20 et pas de soucis.

Ca donne quoi si tu le lance sans le support de openGL? cairo -c

----------

## jaypeche

Bonsoir sebB,

Je ne connaissais pas cette alternative, merçi pour l'info. Tu me disais avoir essayé cairo-dock avec gnome 3.20 chez toi et que tu ne reproduis par ce bug. Franchement, pourquoi ? je vois pas !

J'ai bien tenté de recompiler mon système comme tu me le suggerais mais la compilation de gcc echoue sur une erreur bootstrap, peut être y'a t'il un lien, je ne sais pas trop quoi penser...   :Rolling Eyes: 

En lancait cairo-dock avec l'opengl d'activé ca crash lamentablement, pareil si je lance avec l'option -c, la seule façon de le lancer est de faire un cairo-dock -f.

C'est un peu bourrin mais c'est la seule façon de faire tourner le bouzin !

```
jay@dbox2_vm ~ $ cairo-dock -o

warning :  (/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-3.4.0/work/cairo-dock-3.4.0/src/implementations/cairo-dock-egl.c:gldi_register_egl_backend:232)  

  Cairo-Dock was not built with EGL support

warning :  (/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-3.4.0/work/cairo-dock-3.4.0/src/implementations/cairo-dock-glx.c:_initialize_opengl_backend:129)  

  couldn't find an appropriate visual, trying to get one without Stencil buffer

(it may cause some little deterioration in the rendering) ...

 ============================================================================

   Cairo-Dock version : 3.4.0

   Compiled date      : Nov  9 2016 22:37:05

   Built with GTK     : 3.20

   Running with OpenGL: 1

 ============================================================================

Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 497: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xffffffff) == 8' failed!

```

```
jay@dbox2_vm ~ $ cairo-dock -c

warning :  (/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-3.4.0/work/cairo-dock-3.4.0/src/implementations/cairo-dock-egl.c:gldi_register_egl_backend:232)  

  Cairo-Dock was not built with EGL support

 ============================================================================

   Cairo-Dock version : 3.4.0

   Compiled date      : Nov  9 2016 22:37:05

   Built with GTK     : 3.20

   Running with OpenGL: 0

 ============================================================================

Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 497: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xffffffff) == 8' failed!
```

```
jay@dbox2_vm ~ $ cairo-dock -f

warning :  (/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-3.4.0/work/cairo-dock-3.4.0/src/implementations/cairo-dock-egl.c:gldi_register_egl_backend:232)  

  Cairo-Dock was not built with EGL support

warning :  (/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-3.4.0/work/cairo-dock-3.4.0/src/implementations/cairo-dock-glx.c:_initialize_opengl_backend:129)  

  couldn't find an appropriate visual, trying to get one without Stencil buffer

(it may cause some little deterioration in the rendering) ...

 ============================================================================

   Cairo-Dock version : 3.4.0

   Compiled date      : Nov  9 2016 22:37:05

   Built with GTK     : 3.20

   Running with OpenGL: 0

 ============================================================================

warning :  (/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-3.4.0/work/cairo-dock-3.4.0/src/gldit/cairo-dock-utils.c:cairo_dock_launch_command_sync_with_stderr:260)  

  Aucune valeur définie pour « /desktop/gnome/interface/font_name »

Theme parsing error: <data>:7:1467: The :insensitive pseudo-class is deprecated. Use :disabled instead.

Theme parsing error: <data>:7:3649: The :inconsistent pseudo-class is deprecated. Use :indeterminate instead.

warning :  (/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-3.4.0/work/cairo-dock-3.4.0/src/implementations/cairo-dock-X-manager.c:_make_new_actor:144)  

  this window ((null), 29360131) doesn't belong to any class, skip it.

Please report this bug to the application's devs.
```

Peut être un souçi avec $ ~/.config/cairo-dock/current_theme/cairo-dock.conf   :Question: 

----------

## jaypeche

Je me reponds à moi-même, cela peut être utile à d'autres bien que je ne sois pas arrivé à solutionner mon problème. La seule solution est de lancer cairo-dock avec l'option --force, c'est un peu bourrin, mais je n'ai que cette solution, du coup je ne bénéficie pas de l'accéleration opengl et sans les effets que je trouve très fun !

J'ai tenté de recompiler les dépendances, mettre à jour mon système régulierement, lancer un revdep-rebuild au cas où il y aurait des librairies de cassées, rien n'y fait   :Exclamation: 

J'ai pu lire ceçi sur le site officiel :  *Quote:*   

> Some Gentoo packages install the latest (unstable) revision from the BZR repository. This way you can use the bleeding-edge version of cairo-dock. This type of Gentoo package is called a "live ebuild" and the package name always ends with "-9999". Some live ebuilds are listed here: core & plug-ins
> 
> The only live ebuilds that currently work (as of February 03, 2012) are in the write2David overlay (or sabayon). You can follow the instructions below to use this overlay, substituting "write2David" for "desktop-effects" and "x11-plugins/cairo-dock-plugins" for "x11-misc/cairo-dock-plugins".
> 
> 

 

J'ai donc installé les ebuilds 9999 de write2David pour avoir la dernière version de développement (via Bzr), j'ai toujours ce message d'erreur :

```
============================================================================

   Cairo-Dock version : 3.4.99.alpha1

   Compiled date      : Nov 23 2016 20:08:49

   Built with GTK     : 3.20

   Running with OpenGL: 1

 ============================================================================

Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 497: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xffffffff) == 8' failed!

```

J'ai tenté de voir ce que gdb peut me dire :

```
dbox2_vm cairo-dock-plugins # gdb /usr/bin/cairo-dock 

GNU gdb (Gentoo 7.10.1 vanilla) 7.10.1

Copyright (C) 2015 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu".

Type "show configuration" for configuration details.

For bug reporting instructions, please see:

<https://bugs.gentoo.org/>.

Find the GDB manual and other documentation resources online at:

<http://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/documentation/>.

For help, type "help".

Type "apropos word" to search for commands related to "word"...

Reading symbols from /usr/bin/cairo-dock...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

(gdb) run

Starting program: /usr/bin/cairo-dock 

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

Using host libthread_db library "/lib64/libthread_db.so.1".

[New Thread 0x7fffe3efe700 (LWP 10370)]

[New Thread 0x7fffe36fd700 (LWP 10371)]

warning :  (/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/implementations/cairo-dock-egl.c:gldi_register_egl_backend:232)  

  Cairo-Dock was not built with EGL support

warning :  (/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/gldit/cairo-dock-dbus.c:cairo_dock_get_session_connection:41)  

  Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

_dbus_detect_application_async: assertion 'cName != NULL && pProxy != NULL' failed

warning :  (/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/gldit/cairo-dock-dbus.c:cairo_dock_get_session_connection:41)  

  Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

_dbus_detect_application_async: assertion 'cName != NULL && pProxy != NULL' failed

warning :  (/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/gldit/cairo-dock-dbus.c:cairo_dock_get_session_connection:41)  

  Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

_dbus_detect_application_async: assertion 'cName != NULL && pProxy != NULL' failed

warning :  (/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/gldit/cairo-dock-dbus.c:cairo_dock_get_session_connection:41)  

  Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

_dbus_detect_application_async: assertion 'cName != NULL && pProxy != NULL' failed

[New Thread 0x7fffd2adc700 (LWP 10372)]

[New Thread 0x7fffd22db700 (LWP 10373)]

warning :  (/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/implementations/cairo-dock-glx.c:_initialize_opengl_backend:129)  

  couldn't find an appropriate visual, trying to get one without Stencil buffer

(it may cause some little deterioration in the rendering) ...

 ============================================================================

   Cairo-Dock version : 3.4.99.alpha1

   Compiled date      : Nov 23 2016 20:08:49

   Built with GTK     : 3.20

   Running with OpenGL: 1

 ============================================================================

warning :  (/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999/src/gldit/cairo-dock-dbus.c:cairo_dock_get_session_connection:41)  

  Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

warning :  (/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/cairo-dock-plugins-9999/work/cairo-dock-plugins-9999/gvfs-integration/cairo-dock-gio-vfs.c:cairo_dock_gio_vfs_init:55)  

  VFS Deamon NOT found on DBus !

BFD: /usr/lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-3.0.so.0 le symbole numéro 1148 fait référence à une section SHT_SYMTAB_SHNDX inexistante

Error while reading shared library symbols for /usr/lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-3.0.so.0:

Can't read symbols from /usr/lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-3.0.so.0: Opération invalide

Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 497: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xffffffff) == 8' failed!

[Thread 0x7fffd22db700 (LWP 10373) exited]

[Thread 0x7fffd2adc700 (LWP 10372) exited]

[Thread 0x7fffe3efe700 (LWP 10370) exited]

[Thread 0x7ffff7f1e980 (LWP 10366) exited]

[Inferior 1 (process 10366) exited with code 0177]

(gdb) 

```

Je pense à une librairie cassée mais je n'arrive pas à l'interpreter, peut être qu'un oeil avisé pourra m'éclairer   :Question:   :Wink: 

* cairo-dock-9999.ebuild  : https://gist.github.com/f274786e995bf1696d3e89a3f38ad4ca

* cairo-dock-plugins-9999.ebuild : https://gist.github.com/7d96e741c92821b7fd26be19103dc0ef

* emerge --info : https://gist.github.com/f236634f11f035f90919277f484fe635

* screenshot cairo-dock : http://picpaste.com/Capture_d____cran_de_2016-11-21_00-01-28-TtgpB4vM.png

----------

## jaypeche

Je passe ce topic en résolu, une mise à jour de webkit-gtk a résolu mon problème aussi simplement que celui-çi est apparu   :Rolling Eyes: 

Le problème me semble t'il, était du à une dépendance de cairo-dock-plugins :

```
dbox2_vm launchers # equery g cairo-dock-plugins

 * Searching for cairo-dock-plugins ...

 * dependency graph for x11-plugins/cairo-dock-plugins-9999

 `--  x11-plugins/cairo-dock-plugins-9999   

   `--  x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999  (~x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999)  

   `--  x11-libs/cairo-1.14.6  (x11-libs/cairo) amd64 

   `--  gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.16  (gnome-base/librsvg) amd64 

   `--  dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.4  (dev-libs/libxml2) amd64 

   `--  media-libs/alsa-lib-1.1.2  (media-libs/alsa-lib) amd64 

   `--  media-libs/libexif-0.6.21-r1  (media-libs/libexif) amd64 

   `--  gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.13.3-r1  (gnome-base/gnome-menus) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/vte-0.44.3  (x11-libs/vte) amd64 

   `--  net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.12.5  (>=net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.0) amd64 

   `--  xfce-base/thunar-1.6.10-r1  (xfce-base/thunar) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.4  (x11-libs/libXxf86vm) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/libxklavier-5.3  (x11-libs/libxklavier) amd64 

   `--  dev-util/intltool-0.51.0-r1  (dev-util/intltool) amd64 

   `--  sys-devel/gettext-0.19.7  (sys-devel/gettext) amd64 

   `--  dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28-r2  (dev-util/pkgconfig) amd64 

   `--  sys-devel/make-4.1-r1  (sys-devel/make) amd64 

   `--  dev-util/cmake-3.6.3  (>=dev-util/cmake-2.8.12) amd64 

   `--  dev-vcs/bzr-2.5.1-r1  (>=dev-vcs/bzr-2.0.1) amd64 

[ x11-plugins/cairo-dock-plugins-9999 stats: packages (19), max depth (1) ]

```

```
dbox2_vm launchers # eix net-libs/webkit-gtk

[I] net-libs/webkit-gtk

     Available versions:  

     (3)    2.4.11-r1(3/25)

     (2)    2.4.11-r200

     (4)    2.12.5(4/37)^t ~2.14.1(4/37)^t ~2.14.2(4/37)^t

       {(+)X aqua coverage debug doc +egl +geoloc +geolocation gles2 gnome-keyring +gstreamer +introspection +jit libnotify nsplugin +opengl spell test wayland +webgl}

     Installed versions:  2.4.11-r1(3)(12:53:14 20/12/2016)(X egl geolocation gnome-keyring gstreamer introspection jit opengl spell webgl -aqua -coverage -debug -gles2 -test -wayland) 2.12.5(4)^t(13:36:32 06/12/2016)(X egl geolocation gnome-keyring gstreamer introspection jit libnotify opengl spell webgl -aqua -coverage -doc -gles2 -nsplugin -test -wayland)

     Homepage:            http://www.webkitgtk.org/

     Description:         Open source web browser engine

```

```
dbox2_vm launchers # eix cairo-dock-plugins

[I] x11-plugins/cairo-dock-plugins [1]

     Available versions:  (**)9999 {alsa exif gmenu terminal vala webkit xfce xgamma xklavier}

     Installed versions:  9999[?](19:56:21 20/12/2016)(exif gmenu terminal webkit -alsa -vala -xfce -xgamma -xklavier)

     Homepage:            https://launchpad.net/cairo-dock-plug-ins/

     Description:         Official plugins for cairo-dock

[1] /usr/local/portage

```

 :Idea:  accéleration OpenGL pour cairo-dock fonctionnelle, et hop Résolu  :Exclamation: 

----------

